# Rate cheekbones- are they low or high or?



## ArabIncel (Oct 23, 2019)

Are my cheekbones low, high, or somewhere in between? (Below I have attached various pictures.) Also are they shit in general?
Posted the thread in the wrong spot. Moving it. Someone delete this


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Oct 23, 2019)

You can literally find that out by a google search 

There high set if they end above your nose

Low set if after nose


----------



## ArabIncel (Oct 23, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> You can literally find that out by a google search
> 
> There high set if they end above your nose
> 
> Low set if after nose



oh I know that part. I just don’t know where mine end. I was unsure. What do you think based on these photos


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Oct 23, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> You can literally find that out by a google search
> 
> There high set if they end above your nose
> 
> Low set if after nose


what part of the nose


----------



## sorrowfulsad (Oct 23, 2019)

they are not really low or high but youve got shit orbitals that ruin your face more


----------



## Titbot (Oct 23, 2019)

I think mine are high and sharp


----------



## Deleted member 2810 (Oct 23, 2019)

Titbot said:


> I think mine are high and sharp



This thread has nothing to do with you, you narcy baboon


----------



## n33tf1f (Oct 23, 2019)

low set and not very angular, but somewhat laterally protrusive


----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 23, 2019)

Virgin said:


> This thread has nothing to do with you, you narcy baboon


whats wrong with being narcy?


----------



## Deleted member 2810 (Oct 23, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> whats wrong with being narcy?



It’s fucking annoying


----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 23, 2019)

Virgin said:


> It’s fucking annoying


no


----------



## Deleted member 2810 (Oct 23, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> no



Yes it is, no one gives a fuck about how great you think you are.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 23, 2019)

Virgin said:


> Yes it is, no one gives a fuck about how great you think you are.





Virgin said:


> Yes it is, no one gives a fuck about how great you think you are.


well then they willl just have to accept it


----------



## ArabIncel (Oct 23, 2019)

n33tf1f said:


> low set and not very angular, but somewhat laterally protrusive



so it’s over?


----------



## n33tf1f (Oct 23, 2019)

ArabIncel said:


> so it’s over?



not over, implants can save you


----------



## ArabIncel (Oct 23, 2019)

n33tf1f said:


> not over, implants can save you


But they’re low set as you said. I thought implants just make them bigger. They’re not gonna go higher up lol. I’m over


----------



## n33tf1f (Oct 23, 2019)

ArabIncel said:


> But they’re low set as you said. I thought implants just make them bigger. They’re not gonna go higher up lol. I’m over



low set but large, angular cheekbones can still look aesthetic.


----------



## ArabIncel (Oct 23, 2019)

n33tf1f said:


> low set but large, angular cheekbones can still look aesthetic.


For the meantime will reducing bodyfat % help? I’m 21% rn. If I drop to 8% or some shit will they become more defined and shit?


Titbot said:


> I think mine are high and sharp



5 PSL. Ignore anyone else here who says otherwise. They hate ethnics. You got high, wide cheekbones with hollow cheeks and you’re what like 12% BF in that photo? Get down to 8% and you’ll be drowning in white pussy left and right nigga


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Oct 23, 2019)

ArabIncel said:


> For the meantime will reducing bodyfat % help? I’m 21% rn. If I drop to 8% or some shit will they become more defined and shit?


Why the fuck are you asking this? just fucking stop eating lmao

You should focus on softmaxxing. You won't be able to improve your face much. You're HARD CAPPED by your IPD & pheno. Get this into your skull. Also stop squinting lmfao you look like you're about to burst into tears.



I can genuinely no BS say that @Titbot mogs, hard.


----------



## ArabIncel (Oct 23, 2019)

aut0phobic said:


> Why the fuck are you asking this? just fucking stop eating lmao
> 
> You should focus on softmaxxing. You won't be able to improve your face much. You're HARD CAPPED by your IPD & pheno. Get this into your skull. Also stop squinting lmfao you look like you're about to burst into tears.
> 
> ...



idk bro knowledgeable users (more knowledgeable in facial aesthetics than you) on here and other PSL forums told me I can through blepharoplasty, rhinoplasty, genioplasty, and other shit go from 4.25 PSL to 5.25 PSL range. (So without any softnaxxing.)


----------



## Titbot (Oct 23, 2019)

aut0phobic said:


> Why the fuck are you asking this? just fucking stop eating lmao
> 
> You should focus on softmaxxing. You won't be able to improve your face much. You're HARD CAPPED by your IPD & pheno. Get this into your skull. Also stop squinting lmfao you look like you're about to burst into tears.
> NgL I would be in the same position as op if it wasn’t for my good lower third and cheekbones
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Oct 23, 2019)

ArabIncel said:


> (more knowledgeable in facial aesthetics than you)


name them lmao. Unless one of them is @KEy21 or @Brandon10 keep coping.


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Oct 23, 2019)

Low


----------



## ArabIncel (Oct 23, 2019)

aut0phobic said:


> name them lmao. Unless one of them is @KEy21 or @Brandon10 keep coping.



Here are some I might spell them wrong but you’ll get the idea: Dante, Streege, Amnesia, and Shimada. All of them know way more about facial aesthetics than you do. They all gave me estimates anywhere from 5 PSL to 5.5 PSL. There are others as well and I’ll try digging them up if you really wanna know.


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Oct 23, 2019)

The fact that you haven't understood the gravity & hopelessness of your situation is all the proof I need. You're coping hard & you're in major denial. Let me, incredibly quickly, dismantle your stupid delusions.


ArabIncel said:


> blepharoplasty


You don't have ptosis or anything that warrants this. There isn't a single person who's 'ascended' through blepharoplasty. There's a reason it's mainly reserved for old people lmao. Do you even know what this procedure does?

PSL gain = 0



ArabIncel said:


> genioplasty


Nice so you're going to slightly improve your profile while leaving the front COMPLETELY UNTOUCHED? *Sick dude nice one.*

PSL gain = 0.1 (being generous)



ArabIncel said:


> rhinoplasty


If done correctly this might help. The more likely outcome is that you'll fuck what little harmony you have & look like a mismatch of phenos.

All you're doing is compiling whatever procedures people recommend to you. You have no knowledge of what they do/ how they work. The *cope levels are OFF THE CHARTS.*


----------



## Titbot (Oct 23, 2019)

aut0phobic said:


> The fact that you haven't understood the gravity & hopelessness of your situation is all the proof I need. You're coping hard & you're in major denial. Let me, incredibly quickly, dismantle your stupid delusions.
> 
> You don't have ptosis or anything that warrants this. There isn't a single person who's 'ascended' through blepharoplasty. There's a reason it's mainly reserved for old people lmao. Do you even know what this procedure does?
> 
> ...


Rhino can improve harmony actually
Harmony isn’t your problem dude it’s the lack of bones


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Oct 23, 2019)

ArabIncel said:


> Dante, Streege, Amnesia, and Shimada





ArabIncel said:


> All of them know way more about facial aesthetics than you do.


----------



## ArabIncel (Oct 23, 2019)

aut0phobic said:


> The fact that you haven't understood the gravity & hopelessness of your situation is all the proof I need. You're coping hard & you're in major denial. Let me, incredibly quickly, dismantle your stupid delusions.
> 
> You don't have ptosis or anything that warrants this. There isn't a single person who's 'ascended' through blepharoplasty. There's a reason it's mainly reserved for old people lmao. Do you even know what this procedure does?
> 
> ...



lol alright buddy so then let me ask you this: why are all these people (and more) who are more knowledgeable about facial aesthetics than you saying I can realistically expect to reach 5-5.5 PSL after all of the following:

1. Dropping my bf% down to 8.

2. Getting my eyebrows microbladed to fix the sparsity in them and to shape them out more.

3. Get a green colored eye contacts.

4. Getting tear trough filler to remove dark eye circles.

5. Getting a blepharoplasty on upper eyelids to remove upper eyelid droop.

6. Getting a rhinoplasty to remove dorsal hump.

7. Getting a genioplasty to vertically extend chin (with a possible wraparound jaw surgery).

Explain to me, as wise as you are, why are all the aforementioned people I named (and others) — all more knowledgeable than you — saying I’d get to 5-5.5 realistically after all that. Get this right: I’m not saying that. I have no idea where I’d end up at. The aforementioned and other knowledgeable folks are who are telling me this. So get that right.


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Oct 23, 2019)

ArabIncel said:


> Explain to me, as wise as you are, why are all the aforementioned people I named (and others) — all more knowledgeable than you — saying I’d get to 5-5.5 realistically after all that. Get this right: I’m not saying that. I have no idea where I’d end up at. The aforementioned and other knowledgeable folks are who are telling me this. So get that right.


*The QUANTITY of surgeries you undergo is NOT AN INDICATOR of how good you'll look after JFL.

Your entire argument boils down to one massive assumption that you keep repeating over and over. You're literally just trying to convince yourself that it's true & that all hope isn't lost. It's nothing short of pathetic 'buddy'.*



ArabIncel said:


> more knowledgeable in facial aesthetics than you





ArabIncel said:


> All of them know way more about facial aesthetics than you do





ArabIncel said:


> who are more knowledgeable about facial aesthetics than you



*KEEP COPING.*


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Oct 23, 2019)

Average. The problem is that your jaw seems significantly more narrow than your zygos which makes your face look round - aesthetically it looks bad for a male


----------



## ArabIncel (Oct 23, 2019)

aut0phobic said:


> *The QUANTITY of surgeries you undergo is NOT AN INDICATOR of how good you'll look after JFL.
> 
> Your entire argument boils down to one massive assumption that you keep repeating over and over. You're literally just trying to convince yourself that it's true & that all hope isn't lost. It's nothing short of pathetic 'buddy'.*
> 
> ...



Again you haven’t given me a single reason to believe you over the numerous individuals I’ve listed. It seems to me you’re not giving any actual arguments, you just keep screaming and shit lmfao how about actually tell me why believe you over these people you psycho lol


Lifewasted said:


> Average. The problem is that your jaw seems significantly more narrow than your zygos which makes your face look round - aesthetically it looks bad for a male



so a surgery to widen my jaw will help with that regard?


----------



## JustTrynaGrow (Oct 23, 2019)

ArabIncel said:


> idk bro knowledgeable users (more knowledgeable in facial aesthetics than you) on here and other PSL forums told me I can through blepharoplasty, rhinoplasty, genioplasty, and other shit go from 4.25 PSL to 5.25 PSL range. (So without any softnaxxing.)


tbh imo you're 4psl for an ethnic (just an average ethnic) still lower smv then a 4psl white though.
just my opinion. Not tryna to be an ass.

Also your cheekbones are on the lower side


----------



## Pietrosiek (Oct 23, 2019)

*L O W *


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Oct 23, 2019)

ArabIncel said:


> Again you haven’t given me a single reason to believe you over the numerous individuals I’ve listed. It seems to me you’re not giving any actual arguments, you just keep screaming and shit lmfao how about actually tell me why believe you over these people you psycho lol
> 
> 
> so a surgery to widen my jaw will help with that regard?


jfl i don't care if you believe me or not

I've already told you that if you're gonna pursue surgery you can't just get whatever surgery you hear about & expect results. 

*Thats the best advice you're ever going to get on this forum. *


----------



## ArabIncel (Oct 23, 2019)

aut0phobic said:


> jfl i don't care if you believe me or not
> 
> I've already told you that if you're gonna pursue surgery you can't just get whatever surgery you hear about & expect results.
> 
> *Thats the best advice you're ever going to get on this forum. *



All talk and no arguments. So basically you are to be trusted and all these other knowledgeable folks are just speaking out of their asses correct?


JustTrynaGrow said:


> tbh imo you're 4psl for an ethnic (just an average ethnic) still lower smv then a 4psl white though.
> just my opinion. Not tryna to be an ass.
> 
> Also your cheekbones are on the lower side



Thanks for the honest rate. With all the aforementioned surgeries and other cosmetic procedures, do you think I can looksmax quite a bit higher?


----------



## Ada Mustang (Oct 23, 2019)

Titbot said:


> I think mine are high and sharp


I mog you bro


----------



## Titbot (Oct 23, 2019)

Chintuck22 said:


> I mog you bro


K


----------



## Ada Mustang (Oct 23, 2019)

Titbot said:


> K


Simple


----------



## 000 (Mar 30, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> Are my cheekbones low, high, or somewhere in between? (Below I have attached various pictures.) Also are they shit in general?
> Posted the thread in the wrong spot. Moving it. Someone delete this


They look high to me but not prominent at all.


----------



## Bewusst (Mar 30, 2020)

They are low-set


----------



## ArabIncel (Mar 30, 2020)

Bewusst said:


> They are low-set



They are actually medium set I've been told. Those were lens distorted pictures. Here are some more accurate ones:


----------



## Bewusst (Mar 30, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> They are actually medium set I've been told. Those were lens distorted pictures. Here are some more accurate ones:


Whatever you wanna call it, for me, there's just two options - high-set or low-set cheekbones. And yours def aren't high-set, otherwise you'd have better under-eye support. 
But hey, mine are low-set too.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 30, 2020)

Bewusst said:


> Whatever you wanna call it, for me, there's just two options - high-set or low-set cheekbones. And yours def aren't high-set, otherwise you'd have better under-eye support.
> But hey, mine are low-set too.


mine are high set no ? But still not very good UES i guess


----------



## Bewusst (Mar 30, 2020)

streege said:


> mine are high set no ? But still not very good UES i guess


Idk anymore, send another pic


----------



## BigBoy (Mar 30, 2020)

Its over bro, rope


----------



## Chad1212 (May 30, 2020)

Bump


----------



## randomvanish (May 30, 2020)

how this is low ? 
it's higher than nose tip ?


----------

